# us open 2013 live



## Deltmatl (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiger Woods entered the third round of the 113th U.S. Open at 3 over par but only four shots out of the lead.The leaders didn't really run away from Woods on Saturday. Unfortunately, Woods ran away from them.Playing for the third consecutive round with world No. 2 Rory McIlroy, the three-time U.S. Open champion opened with a birdie thanks to a tricky downhill twisting putt.

us open 2013 live stream
us open golf 2013 live stream
us open golf 2013 live streaming
us open 2013 live streaming


----------

